# Holiday brie



## middie (Nov 17, 2004)

1 tbsp butter
1 small bosc pear, peeled, cored, chopped and mixed with 1 tsp lemon juice
1 apricot, pit removed and chopped
1 tsp. fresh thyme, chopped
1 sprig fresh rosemary
1 tbsp honey
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp dried cranberries, soaked in hot water for 5 minutes
2 tbsp chopped pecans, lightly toasted
1 14 ounce brie cheese round
parchment paper
2 tbsp apricot preserves
apricot slices, fresh cranberries, and rosemary sprigs for garnish
crackers or bread slices

Preheat oven to 350. Melt butter over medium heat. Add pear, apricot, thyme, and rosemary and cook for 2-3 minutes. Add honey. vinegar, and cranberries and cook 1-2 minutes. Remove from heat, discard rosemary, and add pecans.

Cut cheese in half horizontally. Place bottom layer on baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Spread perserves and spoon on pear mixture. Replace top layer and bake 6-8 minutes or until cheese is softened. Garnish with apricot, cranberries, and rosemary. Serve warm with crackers or crusty bread


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

**drooling**.. tyvm middie.. that looks so good. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2004)

you're welcome. i hope you like it when you decide to make it


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

if I made it today, I would sit and eat the whole thing.  Like I have always said, I was a mouse in a former life.


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2004)

i think my sister was too. all she eats is bread and cheese lol


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> i think my sister was too. all she eats is bread and cheese lol


I could survive on that.. and some good wine.. and maybe living somewhere else.


----------



## middie (Dec 7, 2004)

runn here's the recipe bumped for you


----------



## runninduo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, Middie!


----------



## middie (Dec 8, 2004)

you're welcome runn. glad i could help


----------

